# Anyone going tonight after the rain?



## Last Chance (Sep 27, 2007)

Just curious if anyone else was going to go take a peek tonight after this rain passes through? I will be out there tonight looking for some clean water.


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

GOOD LUCK!!! hope to see a good report tomorrow!


----------



## Last Chance (Sep 27, 2007)

> *FlounderAssassin (4/5/2008)*GOOD LUCK!!! hope to see a good report tomorrow!


I hope to be able to give one too! MR whooped me good the other night,i never saw a single flounder and only come with some sheepies and a black drum.I'm glad they had a good night though.We need to get together when you get home and go find some while Mitch has to work!oke


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

Havent watched the weather channel. Is the rain going to be out of here by this evening. Im game if the weather clears.


----------



## Last Chance (Sep 27, 2007)

The rain is pretty much moved through now,the winds for tonight are calling for NE 5 to 10 so i think it will be a decent night if the water doesn't look like chocolate milk.I think the only bad water will be near the river deltas.


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Maybe the weather will hold up some. Do you guys still have luck after a rain? I would think the "hill" would be cloudy. I'm hooked! I can't wait to go again! I do have an idea though, I get off work at 2300 and I am going to talk my wife into going a couple of nights a little later. trying to sneak up on them, or figure them out!


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Last Chance (4/5/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *FlounderAssassin (4/5/2008)*GOOD LUCK!!! hope to see a good report tomorrow!
> ...


PM sent


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

> *Fish Like You're Hungry (4/5/2008)*Maybe the weather will hold up some. Do you guys still have luck after a rain? I would think the "hill" would be cloudy. I'm hooked! I can't wait to go again! I do have an idea though, I get off work at 2300 and I am going to talk my wife into going a couple of nights a little later. trying to sneak up on them, or figure them out!


If the water has not had enough time to get muddy we may stick a few. If you fish the rivers later in the summer and say it rains a lot 50 miles north of us in a day or 2 the muddy water will make its way down to are neck of the woods. Even though we may not have had any rain. Ive never gigged flounder on a hill????????


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

Ya, G/L tongiht.. I went about a yr ago for my first time with an old buddy of mine.. Chris, we never stuck anything though.. I'd like to go again but no right and no one to get out there with.. I'm trying to get ahold of a 14ft Twin Vee but I dont have the cash for it right now..


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

We are going to stick with it. I think we even enjoy the cruise around on the water at night. Its pretty relaxing and peaceful. We'll get'em one day. I'm going to try it even after the rain, being that you're right, it really didn't rain that hard that long. Last time we were at the mouth of the river, we saw a 12-13' Alligator, and I don't think I stand a chance of taking her near anything in that area when its dark.


----------



## fishFEEDER9697 (Sep 30, 2007)

I'm thinking about it. If I do it probably won't be till after midnight. We'll see what happens this evening, if I get to bed or not.


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

anybody want to take a newbie?

I've never been floundering, i'm at home bored w/ nothing to do...

shoot me a pm. if i don't hear from anyone by 10:00 or so, I'll just start prepping my boat for an AM inshore trip.


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

I'm not sure about over in you guys neck of the woods but its still raining here!


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

nah it has'nt been raining since about 2 oclock over here.. we just came from the hockey game and saw one guy out there off of Bayfront prkwy...


----------



## captdpdiver (Apr 5, 2008)

I went water wasn't too bad,but didn't see any flounder saw some redfish'only fished for acouple of hrs water was really low.


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Hang in there! I've only been twice and seen more Redfish that were mocking me and Trout than anything. I'm just getting rigged up and about got it figured out!


----------



## Last Chance (Sep 27, 2007)

Midnight Rider and myself got out just after dark and fished til 1:15 and came back with a few.I will post a report and pics in a new thread here shortly after i get woke up a little better.


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

You guys are good! Its like it never fails! You guys bring home the pics, and the flatties to prove it! Way to go! I'm gonna be so proud of that first one! Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## Last Chance (Sep 27, 2007)

The report with pics are now posted under After the rain report.


----------



## Last Chance (Sep 27, 2007)

Did anyone else get out and find any last night? I have not seen any reports,kinda slow for a weekend.


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

If i were home i would have been out there! hope to go atleast a few times wile im home!


----------



## todd in the bay (Oct 3, 2007)

the weather is here,Best time to go is _when you can_ go!, Ha!


----------



## Last Chance (Sep 27, 2007)

> *FlounderAssassin (4/6/2008)*If i were home i would have been out there! hope to go atleast a few times wile im home!


My schedule is fairly flexible so when your home if MR can't go i'm game anytime.If we need to we can take my boat too.


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Last Chance (4/6/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *FlounderAssassin (4/6/2008)*If i were home i would have been out there! hope to go atleast a few times wile im home!
> ...


Roger that...not sure what all i got going when i get home yet but im sure ill find some time to get a few trips in! me or MR will get with you when we plan to go!


----------

